# Ticket for elk and moose



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I received a letter in the mail saying I could buy a $10 ticket for a drawing of an elk and I believe a moose tag that is good for any unit in ND. The money is supposed to go to a Game Warden Museum.He says the drawing is at Sportsmans Warehouse and along with the tags, there is some other prizes also. I talked to a gal there and she didn't know anything about it when I called last week. Anybody heard of this?


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

I received one of those letters as well. Haven't really read through it all yet though.


----------

